# Possible adult size?/ Puppy not growing



## nalathegsd (May 5, 2016)

Hi!

My gsd is now 7½ months and weighs in at 24kg (52.9lbs) and hasn't grown in a while.

Could this be because she won't eat as much now that it's hot out, or is her growth really about to end?


Also I'd like to hear what you think her final size might be  How big were your pups at 7-8 months?


----------



## Henricus (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine is 7 months right now and weighs about 25kg (55lbs). My vet said she prefers seeing GSD's being slim than having a few extra kgs, she said people who call him skinny are too accustomed with Labradors, so I'm not that worried about it. He hasn't gained much weight the last couple of weeks, but he looks good. 

You can always post a clear photo of you pup, that way people can give a better answer to your question.


----------



## Seth&Co (Jun 14, 2016)

Growth does slow a bit around that age -- it isn't the rapid growth of a young puppy. Usually they have one last spurt in them at that age and then a slow bulking up, and that bulking up is less dramatic in girls than in boys.

My parents' female Rottie/GSD cross was 45lbs at 6 months and is about 65lbs now, as an adult.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

she will grow slowly in height until her growth plates close - around the 18 month old mark. A bit later if she is already spayed but around that time frame.
After that, she will add weight until she is finished growing - anywhere from 3-4 years old


----------



## nalathegsd (May 5, 2016)

Henricus said:


> Mine is 7 months right now and weighs about 25kg (55lbs). My vet said she prefers seeing GSD's being slim than having a few extra kgs, she said people who call him skinny are too accustomed with Labradors, so I'm not that worried about it. He hasn't gained much weight the last couple of weeks, but he looks good.
> 
> You can always post a clear photo of you pup, that way people can give a better answer to your question.


I'll post a photo of her if I find one that's clear enough. She was very underweight when I got her and I managed to get her to a healthier size. Now you can once again feel her ribs are way too much and her spine too..


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

From 7 mos to 1 year, my female seemed to be still gaining height and length... then a pause while she slowly but gradually started gaining muscle mass. From then on, for about the next 8 months, she still "shape shifted" very slowly...(everything in it's time) there are so many threads here about concern at about the age of yours - lol mine looked like a peanut for quite a while, then wrong ears, head size for body - too tall, too long.... they go thru some wild changes and not proportionate- take lots of pics you will see the continued growth. 

It wasn't until about 18mos, that the big picture started coming together and proportions and height/weight started to all form into one of the best looking dog breeds ever created.:grin2: 

Looking to parents is the best shot you have, there is no crystal ball but mine came to look just like her mom.:smile2:


----------

